

Amicus curiae brief of telephone companies - Olmstead v. United States [1928] - blaze33
http://www.fjc.gov/history/home.nsf/page/tu_olmstead_doc_13.html

======
blaze33
I recently read an article citing this case and thought it would be
interesting to share in light of recent events.

Additionally:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olmstead_v._United_States](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olmstead_v._United_States)

